# Ascend kayak



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking at getting the ascend fs12 sit on top kayak for next year has anyone ever used this one I'll be using it everywhere lakes rivers ponds maybe erie just wanted some input on likes dislikes or maybe other yaks in this price range that might be better it's 550 plus tax thanks in advance for any and all the input adam

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I have last years version. It has suited my needs well but I wish I would have known a new one was coming out this year before buying it. The fs12t that you are looking at seems much nicer than the old version. I can't stand on mine, but I think the new one is made for standing. Biggest problems I see is that the boat will be very heavy, and you will probably want to seal all hatches with marine goop because they leak


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

So far my ascend d10t has suited me well and the newly redesigned fs12t looks just like the d10 but longer and includes some other features. Ascends are a good buy for the money.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys I kinda thought the same it's pretty heavy but I think I'll manage ok we will see

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a D10T last years and............if you are a hardcore kayak fisherman, I would avoid Ascend. I easily got a small hole in the keel after a few river floats and had to do some plastic welding. Just lakes and ponds you'll be fine, just make sure you be careful how you get it to the water. If you want a cheap kayak, I'll suggest a Perception. My Sound did me good and I beat that up way more than I did the Ascend.


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I would stay far away from the ascend I had the 12t and hated it . They aren't built well at all had numerous problems with the seat and also all the hatches leaked horribly took it back to bass pro and they said I was the 10th person to bring the same kayak back


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Sneakin creakin purchased the F&S talon 12, or something like that name lol. On sale for $400 by the looks of that yak for the price it can't be beat in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I have ascend d10t and most people would consider me a pretty avid creek yacker. I also have a dagger which I paid about 3 times as much for. I have no complaints with the ascend, it has proven to be a great performer for my needs. Most waters I fish have more rock than water and the keel of all my boats are wearing thin. Not from the floats but from the drag to and from. The ascend line of yaks are what they are. They are a low price point yak that is probably good enough for 90% of the people out there. I like it because it is light, handles all my creeks great and it is bare bones with very few gadgets to get in the way. It's not a Jackson but for my money and needs the ascends wins.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Of my 4 yaks my Ascend is my least favorite. It's heavy for it's length and handles like a pig but was cheap enough to allow me to get a second yak and have a partner with me on the water.

Decent first kayak if you are not sure if you if it's for you, but if you get bit, you'll want to upgrade.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

So I should just spend the cash and get a good one
Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Snyder61 said:


> I would stay far away from the ascend I had the 12t and hated it . They aren't built well at all had numerous problems with the seat and also all the hatches leaked horribly took it back to bass pro and they said I was the 10th person to bring the same kayak back


Maybe it's leaking because 10 other people had the exact same kayak before you got it. That's a lot of use for one yak lol


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

47dipseydivers said:


> So I should just spend the cash and get a good one
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you are just testing out kayak fishing, stick "cheap" but not Ascend. Like I mentioned, Perception is a good cheap kayak. In the end though, you'll at some point want to spend the money on a good kayak. If you are confident that you'll be in for the long haul, yea, go ahead and spend the money. There are some good threads around here for kayak suggestions but normally can't go wrong with Wilderness, Feel Free, and Jackson.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

47dipseydivers said:


> So I should just spend the cash and get a good one
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you are certain that you will spend a lot of your fishing time on the water, do your research and spend the extra money on a higher quality kayak. Jackson and Wilderness Systems are my first choices, I know a lot of professional salt water guides in WS kayaks.

Watch for used kayaks on CL, a lot of guys can't resist upgrading as soon as a new model comes out. The Kraken and Threasher will drive a lot of Jackson 'Cuda and WS Ride owners to their outfitters for the latest offering. Great opportunities for a guy like yourself.


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Maybe it's leaking because 10 other people had the exact same kayak before you got it. That's a lot of use for one yak lol


Lol well they didn't all bring back the same one but same model! I have a hobie pro angler now and once you fish off a hobie you will never own another kayak


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I love my Ascend FS-12 not one complaint it has done what I need perfect......


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I test drove my buddies ascend. I used it for a day of fishing and compared it to my 12ft sot from mainstream.

The ascend is a decent platform for the price. It's a dog to turn, but the trade off is that you can stand up if you're brave. 

The best thing about that yak is the seat. I really like the seat that keeps you up off the bottom of the yak.....very comfortable and you don't get "WBS".....(wet butt syndrome)

The worst thing about that yak is it's weight. My SOT weighs 75lbs......the ascend with seat weighs in just over 100lbs.....That is a HUGE difference. I usually transport my kayak on top my car. When I fish solo I need to be able to move that yak alone.....not only move it, but lift it up over my head to the roof rack. 

That yak gets an "F" rating from me, based on weight alone.
If you've always got someone to help you move it, or if you don't have to lift it up far to transport it you might be ok.

I would recommend test driving one for yourself


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

stex1220 said:


> I love my Ascend FS-12 not one complaint it has done what I need perfect......


I would guess that you've never been in a higher quality yak.



flyphisherman said:


> The ascend is a decent platform for the price. It's a dog to turn, .....


That's been my experience too.




flyphisherman said:


> The worst thing about that yak is it's weight. My SOT weighs 75lbs......the ascend with seat weighs in just over 100lbs.....That is a HUGE difference.


Ouch, My 'Cuda 14.4 weights about 20# less than that. That's a deal killer, and I'm not one to complain about the weight of my yaks.




flyphisherman said:


> That yak gets an "F" rating from me, based on weight alone.
> I would recommend test driving one for yourself


Agreed.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't need or want to be in a "Higher quality" kayak like I said it fits my needs just fine to each his own...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yaknohio (Sep 18, 2014)

I had a d10t for most of last season. It was my first. It was fine for fishing and super stable. My issues with it arose the first time I went out with other people. It is sluggish. No matter how hard I tried, I couldn't keep up. 

I sold it and picked up a used Ocean Kayak Trident 13 for a little more than I paid for the ascend. My advice would be to find a quality boat on the second hand market.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I decided I'm going to hold off for a good kayak I'm afraid I'll like it and regret not buying a good one

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

